# emojis!  getem here!



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

want a new emoji?  post up your request!  (sadly they have to be added individually)

feel free to point out any old emojis that suck or need a refresh etc and ill look into that as well!

can also add some more "reactions" which are the options available when you click to like on someones post if there are any missing.  (added hug and thumbs down just now)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

added SHAKA  per user request its avail via the drop down menu or by typing in SHAKA in lowercase


----------



## amycurl (Nov 6, 2022)

OMG--I respond to a post of yours about an hour ago about adding a hug emoji to the reaction menu and then you post a whole thread about it? While also adding it as an option?
I've....never felt so powerful before, LOL! 

And, thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

haha...well admittedly some other folks had been asking as well for awahile now...but your request mattered!

I have just been elbows deep into the forum control panel today and this was something i was looking at while waiting for some jobs to finish running!

not enough hours in the day to not be multitasking!


----------



## slip (Nov 6, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> added SHAKA  per user request its avail via the drop down menu or by typing in SHAKA in lowercase



Big Mahalo for the add.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 6, 2022)

Let the fun begin!   oops.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

more fun = more posts = more tug!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 7, 2022)

I loved them.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 7, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> more fun = more posts = more tug!


That is so nice.


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 7, 2022)

Testing 

Thank you!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 8, 2022)

Great idea. Can you add one for celebrate? Something like a party hat and confetti?

How about one for ROFL?  Some younger folks view LOL as sarcastic.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 8, 2022)

Not clear on how to access for use on Tug.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 8, 2022)

b2bailey said:


> Not clear on how to access for use on Tug.



AFAIK what @TUGBrian is updating are the emojies available in the toolbar when creating posts, screenshot below for ease of reference:


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 8, 2022)

Aha.

Thx


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 8, 2022)

they can also be typed out...certain emojis/smileys are linked to certain phrases.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 8, 2022)

Maybe a crossed finger emogie and an angel emogie. 

Bill


----------

